# مراحل عملية التفتيش على السلامة



## جمعة محمد سلامة (1 ديسمبر 2011)

شريحة العرض المرفقة توضح مراحل عملية التفتيش على السلامة ؛ وهي جزء من دورة السلامة الصناعية / متقدم​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي جمعة


----------



## عرش المشاعر (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير استاذ جمعه ..


----------



## عبدالرزاق القبالي (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور ماقصرت


----------



## ahmedshe (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايهاب الزيات (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مراحل عملية التفتيش على السلامة


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (18 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (23 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sayed00 (30 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل التسلسل اخى جمعه 

من واقع الخبرة ان التفتيش يتم التخطيط و القيام بة و رفع التقارير و عملية التنفيذ و المتابعه دائما تكون المشاكل و التأخير

ياريت من واقع خبرة الاخوة يدلونا على الية نجحت في التنفيذ و المتابعه


----------



## aaar (30 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير استاذ جمعه .


----------



## safa aldin (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tarek safety (13 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sunrise86 (12 يونيو 2016)

بارك الله فيك أخي جمعة...


----------

